# Squadron Leader Bob Muir



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

This caught my eye in todays "Telegraph" - a long and interesting life in the Army, Merchant Navy and Royal Air Force http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/10737586/Squadron-Leader-Bob-Muir-obituary.html


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day duncan112,sm,today,05:55,re:squadron leader bob muir.he certainly had a great career in many services,and lived a great life,may he rest in peace.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

